# Guidance for 1st blacksmith knife.



## crbirdx (Nov 7, 2019)

LOCATION
What country are you in? US



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chef’s knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
chef or bunka
Are you right or left handed?
R
Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? WA

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)? 7-9inch

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no) no

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife? $249



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
home

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
veggie slicing and meat cutting
What knife, if any, are you replacing? enso yaxell bunka

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
pinch
What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
push cut
What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
carbon steel maybe AS?

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)? NA

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)? medium weight

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
push cut
Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
yes very important 


KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.) yes

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
yes
If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
yes


SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 7, 2019)

How about a Yoshikane SKD gyuto? A friend of mine has mine and I’ve been thinking lately about how great of a knife it is.


----------

